

New Android Market for Phones - btilly
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-android-market-for-phones.html

======
51Cards
This is fairly huge. Embedded movie rentals (with offline downloading), book
purchases, etc. This is a significant feature launch seemingly without a lot
of fanfare. Perhaps I missed the early hype on this?

I hope for once 'select countries' means Canada. Please please, we want to be
equal mobile web citizens!

~~~
ConstantineXVI
The movie rentals were announced at IO, the book purchases were already there
(just not Market integrated), and the redesign was shown off as well (though
not at the keynote). The new stuff is more of a feature sync with 3.1 than
anything else.

------
tartuffe78
The tiles remind me of WP7, I'll bet handset manufacturers have to shell out
an additional $5 now

~~~
ttrashh
Everything about it reminds me of Windows Phone 7.

------
keltex
Unfortunately the video app doesn't work with my phone. Google Nexus S. Kinda
crazy since this is Google's flagship phone.

~~~
r00fus
Perhaps a new Nexus model is in the works?

~~~
Steko
Shouldn't the default assumption be that there's always a new nexus model in
the works?

Android Movies doesn't work with rooted phones for DRM reasons.

------
leeoniya
how about a flexible search/filter/sort that doesn't suck balls?

how the hell does google fail at making a useful market search for so long.
>:(

~~~
juliano_q
Agreed, Appbrain has a flexible search for a long time now. It is still much
better than the Market.

~~~
alohahacker
appbrain is actually pretty relevant on alot of their results. +1

------
andybak
Get it here: <http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1166152>

------
alohahacker
for other developers on here....is the market search screwing up big time for
your apps too?

it seems like search algorithm is broken and returning horrible spammy results
or low quality apps when searching for exact name of a specific app.

------
shepting
This is a big step to improving Android in general.

